# VRI Home Group



## JimS

If you own at a VRI points resort, how many resorts are in your home group? I am thinking of adding a VRI resort to my points portfolio. I am familiar with Daily Management's Group and was curious if VRI offers a similar number of resorts. Any VRI RCI point owners out there?


----------



## Passepartout

Interesting question. I own one that's in RCI Points, so I looked. There are 77 resorts in the Home Group. At least that's how many RCI listed. Maybe those are just the ones that had available units for the time period in which I could book. Might be more.

(another) Jim


----------



## theo

*Howzzat again now???*



JimS said:


> If you own at a VRI points resort, how many resorts are in your home group? I am thinking of adding a VRI resort to my points portfolio. I am familiar with Daily Management's Group and was curious if VRI offers a similar number of resorts. Any VRI RCI point owners out there?



I'm quite puzzled by your question. Vacation Resorts International (VRI) is a management company, recently bought out by Interval Leisure Group. 

While I own fixed weeks at three different resorts managed by VRI (and have for many years now), I am completely unaware of the existence of any such thing as "VRI Points". Can you elaborate? 
At least one of us is very confused here.


----------



## tschwa2

I think VRI points are just refering to RCI points at a VRI resort.  RCI points allow you to book at your points resort's affiliates 11 months advance of check in rather than 10 months.  Affiliate resorts are generally managed by the same developer or management group.


----------



## Passepartout

I guess I read that the OP was contemplating adding a VRI managed resort that was in RCI Points to his existing RCI Points portfolio. Not that there was (is) any such thing as VRI Points. And that he was curious how many resorts then that he would have priority booking. 

But it wouldn't be the first time I misunderstood a posted question.

Jim


----------



## theo

*OP may have to clarify for himself...*



Passepartout said:


> <snip> But it wouldn't be the first time I misunderstood a posted question.



It may very well be that *I* misunderstood the question. If so, my incorrect interpretation was likely the direct result of my mentally "blocking out" or ignoring the letters "RCI" almost any and every time I see them...


----------



## stanleyu

I also own at one of the VRI managed resorts (Bear Lake), and when I did a search on home group also got 77 resorts listed.


----------



## theo

*For whatever it's worth...*



JimS said:


> If you own at a VRI points resort, how many resorts are in your home group? I am thinking of adding a VRI resort to my points portfolio. I am familiar with Daily Management's Group and was curious if VRI offers a similar number of resorts. Any VRI RCI point owners out there?



VRI manages around 140 resorts in total; most within 26 states in the U.S., a few in Canada and Mexico. 
How this total figure relates at all to "RCI Points" facilities managed by VRI, I don't claim to know.


----------



## tombo

VRI offers exchanges and early reservations using RCI points home group. I have reserved early using RCI points within the home group (one month before other RCIpoints users can reserve) but I have never exchanged using them.

Here is their web site with some details about the program:
http://www.vriresorts.com/OwnersOnly/VacationPrograms.html


----------



## csxjohn

JimS said:


> If you own at a VRI points resort, how many resorts are in your home group? I am thinking of adding a VRI resort to my points portfolio. I am familiar with Daily Management's Group and was curious if VRI offers a similar number of resorts. Any VRI RCI point owners out there?



I don't know if or how this may relate to your question but as a member of VRI*ety exchange, I can deposit units that are owned by me and not managed by VRI.

This has the potential to greatly increase the units available for trade.

I have a VRI managed unit for sale in both the classifieds and bargain deals forum but it is not converted to points in any way.  If interested, PM me.


----------



## csxjohn

tombo said:


> VRI offers exchanges and early reservations using RCI points home group. I have reserved early using RCI points within the home group (one month before other RCIpoints users can reserve) but I have never exchanged using them.
> 
> Here is their web site with some details about the program:
> http://www.vriresorts.com/OwnersOnly/VacationPrograms.html



Thanks for posting that link.  I have belonged to VRI*ety for about 6 yrs and never saw it.  I have exchanged with them in the past.  I was just looking and saw the trip insurance also.  Looks like a nice plan,  I'll have to check the cost the next time I exchange with them.

I may have to reconsider giving away my VRI property and start exchanging with them again.


----------



## JudyS

Here on TUG, there is very little discussion about the Home Group and Home Resort booking windows in RCI Points. I consider these booking windows extremely valuable, and wonder why more people here don't use them.

I believe the VRI Home Group is one of the biggest Home Groups in RCI Points. It includes resorts in several really desirable areas -- SoCal and Cape Cod, among others.

I haven't counted the number of resorts in the VRI Home Group, but 77 sounds about right.

Coast  





JimS said:


> ..I am thinking of adding a VRI resort to my points portfolio. I am familiar with Daily Management's Group and was curious if VRI offers a similar number of resorts....


How many resorts does Daily Management have in its Home Group? I don't know much about Daily Management. Can you give some examples of resorts that they own? 




csxjohn said:


> I don't know if or how this may relate to your question but as a member of VRI*ety exchange, I can deposit units that are owned by me and not managed by VRI.....


The VRI*ety exchange is completely separate from the VRI Home Group in RCI Points, but it (VRI*ety exchange) is also a very nice benefit of owning VRI. I have deposited several non-VRI resorts into VRI*ety, no problem. As long as you are a VRI owner, you can trade all your weeks (VRI-managed and non-VRI-managed) through VRI*ety. VRI*ety has low fees and some very nice inventory. VRI*ety also has access to any inventory that Trading Places has.


----------



## JimS

*Thanks for the info*

My initial post was unclear. I did not mean VRI points but a VRI managed resort enrolled in RCI points.


----------



## chriskre

JudyS said:


> Coast  How many resorts does Daily Management have in its Home Group? I don't know much about Daily Management. Can you give some examples of resorts that they own?



I own at Vacation Village at Parkway and there are 20 resorts in my home group.

The resorts are:  
Mizner Place (Weston, FL)
Vacation Village at Weston  (Weston, FL)
Vacation Village at Bonaventure  (Weston, FL)
Golden Strand Ocean Villa resort (Miami beach, FL not SC).
The Lodge at Kingsbury Crossing (Stateline, NV)
Canada House Beach Club (Pompano, FL)
Oakmont Resort  (Pigeon Forge, TN)
Sunrise Ridge Resort  (Pigeon Forge, TN)
Palm Beach Shores resort  (Palm Beach, FL)
Islander Beach resort  (New Smyrna Beach, FL)
Grandview at Vegas  (Vegas)
Jockey club  (Vegas)
Cliffs at Peace Canyon  (Vegas)
Vacation Village at Parkway  (Kissimmee)
Alhambra at Poinciana  (Kissimmee)
Magic Tree  (Kissimmee)
Alhambra Villas  (Kissimmee)
Hollywood beach resort  (Hollywood beach, FL)
Tree Tops resort - (Gatlinburg, TN)


----------



## JudyS

Thanks, Chriske!


----------



## e.bram

I own several resorts managed by VRI, mostly(if not only) the dog weeks converted to RCI points. So I don't know what benefit the home grouping is.


----------



## JudyS

e.bram said:


> I own several resorts managed by VRI, mostly(if not only) the dog weeks converted to RCI points. So I don't know what benefit the home grouping is.


The proportion of weeks that have been converted to RCI Points seems to really vary depending on the particular VRI resort. Not all VRI resorts participate in RCI Points, but of the VRI resorts that do, some have hardly any weeks converted to RCI Points, some probably have mostly "dog" weeks converted to RCI Points, and some have remarkably desirable inventory in RCI Points. 

For example, each August there are July weeks in Southern California just sitting there online during the VRI Home Group Priority window. (Although the really desirable RCI Points weeks at VRI resorts, such as July 4th at Winners Circle, tend to get booked up during the Home *Resort* booking window -- in other words, people who own at a particular resort get the first shot at anything deposited into RCI Points from that resort, then a month later RCI Points owners at other VRI resorts get a chance to book.) The cost in RCI Points for these summer weeks is remarkably low compared to the TPU cost in RCI Weeks, too. I think a one-bedroom at San Clemente Inn is usually less than 30,000 points for a summer week, compared to maybe 35 TPUs in RCI Weeks. 

I'm not sure why people convert prime summer weeks to RCI Points, but I'm guessing that at some point, some of these resorts had very active RCI Points sales programs that talked people into converting.

Right now, the Home Group window is for April 12 to May 12, 2013, so it's too early to check Southern California summer. There are a couple nice late April weeks in St. Pete/Ft. Myers available, though. 

Off-season weeks at VRI-managed resorts such as Landing at Seven Coves are a cheap route into RCI Points, so I think quite a few TUG members have VRI weeks that have been converted to RCI Points. But, few people seem to know much about VRI Home Group priority. Maybe we should start posting sightings on the Sightings Board?


----------



## dundey

It's interesting to me that VRI weeks in RCI points still receive some benefits in that system.

I own VRI weeks resorts (am not a member of RCI points at all) and at one time there were nice benefits in RCI weeks.  As a VRI week owner you received a discounted exchange fee when using RCI weeks exchange and you also had priority when exchanging into any VRI managed resort within RCI weeks.
Of course those benefits disappeared when TPU's were introduced.  

Why RCI now has in essence 2 points systems really makes no sense to me.  Anyway, since the change to TPU's my VRI weeks are now exchanged with II or Variety.



JudyS said:


> The proportion of weeks that have been converted to RCI Points seems to really vary depending on the particular VRI resort. Not all VRI resorts participate in RCI Points, but of the VRI resorts that do, some have hardly any weeks converted to RCI Points, some probably have mostly "dog" weeks converted to RCI Points, and some have remarkably desirable inventory in RCI Points.
> 
> For example, each August there are July weeks in Southern California just sitting there online during the VRI Home Group Priority window. (Although the really desirable RCI Points weeks at VRI resorts, such as July 4th at Winners Circle, tend to get booked up during the Home *Resort* booking window -- in other words, people who own at a particular resort get the first shot at anything deposited into RCI Points from that resort, then a month later RCI Points owners at other VRI resorts get a chance to book.) The cost in RCI Points for these summer weeks is remarkably low compared to the TPU cost in RCI Weeks, too. I think a one-bedroom at San Clemente Inn is usually less than 30,000 points for a summer week, compared to maybe 35 TPUs in RCI Weeks.
> 
> I'm not sure why people convert prime summer weeks to RCI Points, but I'm guessing that at some point, some of these resorts had very active RCI Points sales programs that talked people into converting.
> 
> Right now, the Home Group window is for April 12 to May 12, 2013, so it's too early to check Southern California summer. There are a couple nice late April weeks in St. Pete/Ft. Myers available, though.
> 
> Off-season weeks at VRI-managed resorts such as Landing at Seven Coves are a cheap route into RCI Points, so I think quite a few TUG members have VRI weeks that have been converted to RCI Points. But, few people seem to know much about VRI Home Group priority. Maybe we should start posting sightings on the Sightings Board?


----------



## JudyS

dundey said:


> ...
> Why RCI now has in essence 2 points systems really makes no sense to me...


All RCI Points contracts come with a Home *Week* Booking Window and a Home *Resort* Booking window.  And, many RCI Points contracts have a Home *Group *Booking Window, too. These special booking windows aren't another points system. They are just something built into RCI Points that gives owners "first crack" at the resort where they own, and at resorts managed by the same management company. It's somewhat similar to the Marriott and Starwood preferences in II. 

What makes the VRI Home Group Booking Window especially valuable is 1) VRI manages a lot of resorts, so there are a lot of resorts (77) in the Home Group; and 2) many VRI resorts are in hard-to-get areas, such as SoCal and Cape Cod. 

There may be other Home Groups that are valuable, but I think most Home Groups are much smaller than VRI. For example, Chriske said on this thread that she has Daily Management as her home group, but it has only 20 resorts.


----------



## JimS

*resorts in group*

Anyne have a list of the VRI resorts in the home group similar to what was posted above about the Daily management group?


----------



## csxjohn

JimS said:


> Anyne have a list of the VRI resorts in the home group similar to what was posted above about the Daily management group?



These are the resorts currently managed by VRI, 119 of them.  I don't know how or if this relates to the "home group."

http://www.8664myvacation.com/resortdirectory.html

I do have a VRI managed resort I'm giving away so PM me if interested.  It is a fixed week not converted to points but does give you access to Vri*ety exchanges.  

I like Vri*ety because I can also deposit my non VRI resorts for exchange, just need more lead time with the deposit.


----------



## theo

*Numerical discrepancy...*



csxjohn said:


> These are the resorts currently managed by VRI, 119 of them. <snip>



In other VRI publications, VRI overtly states 140 as the number of resorts they manage.  I don't know how or why there is apparently a difference of 21 resorts between that figure and the one you cite above.


----------



## csxjohn

theo said:


> In other VRI publications, VRI overtly states 140 as the number of resorts they manage.  I don't know how or why there is apparently a difference of 21 resorts between that figure and the one you cite above.



I don't claim to understand it, I just copied the link and counted the resorts.  

From their web site, "Today, VRI is affiliated with almost 140 resort associations in 26 states, encompassing over 300,000 intervals."

Maybe the number changes as they make different deals with resorts and maybe 119 is almost 140.


----------



## e.bram

JudyS:
Do you know what VRI/RCI points inventory(prime) is in Cape Cod? I don't!
All I get is double talk when I ask at the presentation.


----------



## JimS

*Vriety*

I am beginiing to think not many VRI managed units at primetime and prime location are in points. Just signed up for Vriety exchange and that appears to be a better option if I decide to exchange and not use my VRI managed weeks. No need to add a VRI RCI points week at this stage. Thanks to everyone!


----------



## JimS

chriskre said:


> I own at Vacation Village at Parkway and there are 20 resorts in my home group.
> 
> The resorts are:
> Mizner Place (Weston, FL)
> Vacation Village at Weston  (Weston, FL)
> Vacation Village at Bonaventure  (Weston, FL)
> Golden Strand Ocean Villa resort (Miami beach, FL not SC).
> The Lodge at Kingsbury Crossing (Stateline, NV)
> Canada House Beach Club (Pompano, FL)
> Oakmont Resort  (Pigeon Forge, TN)
> Sunrise Ridge Resort  (Pigeon Forge, TN)
> Palm Beach Shores resort  (Palm Beach, FL)
> Islander Beach resort  (New Smyrna Beach, FL)
> Grandview at Vegas  (Vegas)
> Jockey club  (Vegas)
> Cliffs at Peace Canyon  (Vegas)
> Vacation Village at Parkway  (Kissimmee)
> Alhambra at Poinciana  (Kissimmee)
> Magic Tree  (Kissimmee)
> Alhambra Villas  (Kissimmee)
> Hollywood beach resort  (Hollywood beach, FL)
> Tree Tops resort - (Gatlinburg, TN)



What about Silver Seas in Lauderdale?


----------



## JudyS

theo said:


> In other VRI publications, VRI overtly states 140 as the number of resorts they manage.  I don't know how or why there is apparently a difference of 21 resorts between that figure and the one you cite above.


I am guessing that the figure of 140 includes resorts that VRI manages on behalf of Vacation Internationale, and that the figure of 119 are just the ones that VRI manages directly. 

The number of VRI resorts in the RCI Points VRI Home Group is lower yet (77), because not all VRI-managed resorts participate in RCI Points.


----------



## JudyS

JimS said:


> Anyne have a list of the VRI resorts in the home group similar to what was posted above about the Daily management group?


Well, it took a little doing, but I was able to cut-and-paste the list of all VRI resorts that currently have availability in RCI Points. These are the 77 resorts in the "VRI Home Group" that people have been talking about. (It has occurred to me that there may be a couple more VRI resorts that participate in RCI Points, but which currently don't have any inventory in RCI Points. Such resorts would probably have so few weeks converted to RCI Points that they wouldn't be worth worrying about.)

Resort Name   / (Resort ID)/  Location
Alpine Crest/Resort Club of Helen  (#1209)  Helen,  GA  30545     
Azure Sky Resort  (#0483) Palm Springs,  CA  92264     
Bay Club of Sandestin  (#0675) Destin,  FL  32550     
Bear Lake Timeshare  (#0748) Garden City,  UT  84028     
Canyon Villas at Coral Ridge  (#A716) Washington,  UT  84780     
Cape Cod Holiday Estates  (#0847) Mashpee,  MA  02649     
Cape Winds Resort  (#6056) Hyannis,  MA  02601     
Capistrano Surfside Inn  (#3020) Capistrano Beach,  CA  92624     
Caribbean Beach Club  (#0224) Fort Myers Beach,  FL  33931     
Champions' Run Condominiums  (#2219) Ruidoso Downs,  NM  88346     
Clover Ridge  (#1775) Panora,  IA  50216     
Coral Reef Beach Resort  (#0744) St. Pete Beach,  FL  33706     
Crown Point Condominiums  (#1598) Ruidoso,  NM  88355     
Desert Vacation Villas  (#5097) Palm Springs,  CA  92262     
Discovery Beach Resort  (#2285) Cocoa Beach,  FL  32931     
Fairways of the Mountains at Lake Lure  (#5587) Lake Lure,  NC  28746     
Fort Lauderdale Beach Resort  (#2121) Fort Lauderdale,  FL  33304     
Four Seasons-Pacifica  (#0340) San Clemente,  CA  92672     
Foxrun Townhouses  (#4305) Lake Lure,  NC  28746     
Gaslamp Plaza Suites  (#3032) San Diego,  CA  92101     
Golf Club Villas at Big Canoe  (#4910) Marble Hill,  GA  30148     
Harbourside II Condominiums  (#3868) New Bern,  NC  28560     
Holly Tree Resort  (#A964) West Yarmouth,  MA  02673     
InnSeason Resorts Captain's Quarters  (#C311) Falmouth,  MA  02540     
InnSeason Resorts HarborWalk  (#C312) Falmouth,  MA  02540     
InnSeason Resorts Mountainview  (#C310) Jackman,  ME  04965     
InnSeason Resorts Pollard Brook  (#C314) Lincoln,  NH  03251     
InnSeason Resorts Surfside  (#C313) Falmouth,  MA  02536     
Innseason Resorts The Falls at Ogunquit  (#C309) Ogunquit,  ME  03907     
La Boca Casa by the Ocean  (#1557) Boca Raton,  FL  33432     
Lake Arrowhead Chalets  (#2084) Lake Arrowhead,  CA  92352     
Lake Placid Club Lodges  (#0326) Lake Placid,  NY  12946     
Landmark Holiday Beach Resort  (#0728) Panama City Beach,  FL  32413     
Lehigh Resort Club  (#0101) Lehigh Acres,  FL  33972     
Nob Hill Inn  (#0824) San Francisco,  CA  94109     
Ocean Villas Beach Resort  (#1235) Myrtle Beach,  SC  29572     
Oceancliff I & II  (#0408) Newport,  RI  02840     
Pacific Grove Plaza  (#5179) Pacific Grove,  CA  93950     
Panama City Resort & Club  (#5056) Panama City Beach,  FL  32413     
Players Club  (#0790) Hilton Head Island,  SC  29938   	
Powder Ridge Village  (#1356) Eden,  UT  84310     
Riverview Resort Condominium  (#4969) South Yarmouth,  MA  02664     
Royale Beach and Tennis Club  (#4304) South Padre Island,  TX  78597     
San Clemente Inn  (#0511) San Clemente,  CA  92672     
Sandcastle Cove  (#3866) New Bern,  NC  28560     
Sandcastle Village II  (#3867) New Bern,  NC  28560     
Sands of Indian Wells  (#0500) Indian Wells,  CA  92210     
Sea Mist Resort  (#1028) Mashpee,  MA  02649     
Sedona Springs Resort  (#3659) Sedona,  AZ  86336     
Shoreline Towers  (#5118) Gulf Shores,  AL  36542     
Skier's Edge  (#5078) Breckenridge,  CO  80424     
Smoketree Lodge  (#2608) Banner Elk,  NC  28604     
Streamside at Vail-Aspen  (#1319) Vail,  CO  81657     
Streamside at Vail-Cedar  (#0672) Vail,  CO  81657     
Sunburst Condominiums  (#5162) Steamboat Springs,  CO  80477     
Sweetwater at Lake Conroe  (#0290) Montgomery,  TX  77356     
Tahoe Beach & Ski Club  (#0924) South Lake Tahoe,  CA  96150     
Tahoe Seasons Resort  (#2627) South Lake Tahoe,  CA  96150     
Tanglwood Resort  (#5116) Hawley,  PA  18428    
The Cove at Yarmouth  (#1968) West Yarmouth,  MA  02673     
The Edgewater Beach Resort  (#1877) Dennis Port,  MA  02639     
The Landing at Seven Coves  (#0514) Willis,  TX  77318     
The Lodge at Lake Tahoe  (#1101) South Lake Tahoe,  CA  96150     
The Resort on Cocoa Beach  (#4967) Cocoa Beach,  FL  32931     
The Shores at Lake Travis  (#0206) Lago Vista,  TX  78645     
Thunder Mountain Condominium  (#1195) Steamboat Springs,  CO  80477     
Towncenter at Jackson Hole  (#0130) Jackson Hole,  WY  83001     
Village of Loon Mountain Condos  (#0031) Lincoln,  NH  03251     
Village of Loon Mountain Lodges  (#5876) Lincoln,  NH  03251     
Villas at Poco Diablo  (#2008) Sedona,  AZ  86339     
Villas of Sedona  (#3021) Sedona,  AZ  86336     
Waterwood Townhouses  (#3869) New Bern,  NC  28560     
Whispering Woods  (#1711) Welches,  OR  97067     
Whispering Woods II  (#3279) Welches,  OR  97067     
Winners Circle Beach and Tennis Resort  (#0422)  Solana Beach,  CA  92075     
Wolf Creek Village  (#0871) Eden,  UT  84310


----------



## JudyS

e.bram said:


> JudyS:
> Do you know what VRI/RCI points inventory(prime) is in Cape Cod? I don't!
> All I get is double talk when I ask at the presentation.


I seem to recall seeing some nice Cape Cod weeks last summer, but I was mostly watching for SoCal. 

The Home Group Booking Window currently covers the dates April 13 - May 13. So, in about five weeks, I can start checking for prime summer inventory. I will try to remember to post some information on the Sightings Board then. (Although reminding me via email would make me more likely to actually do this!)


----------



## chriskre

Beach Club I in Ft. Myers is also a VRI preference resort.
I used to trade in there with the preference.  Now it went to RCI points.


----------



## theo

*Thanks!*



JudyS said:


> Well, it took a little doing, but I was able to cut-and-paste the list of all VRI resorts that currently have availability in RCI Points. These are the 77 resorts in the "VRI Home Group" that people have been talking about. (It has occurred to me that there may be a couple more VRI resorts that participate in RCI Points, but which currently don't have any inventory in RCI Points. Such resorts would probably have so few weeks converted to RCI Points that they wouldn't be worth worrying about.)
> 
> Resort Name   / (Resort ID)/  Location
> <snip>
> *Caribbean Beach Club  (#0224) Fort Myers Beach, FL 33931*
> <snip>



It's very kind of you to have undertaken the considerable effort to isolate and identify all those places.

In specific regard to the resort highlighted in red above, I know for a fact that CBC has only very recently (within the past few weeks) announced that they are going into RCI Points Platinum. However, as of this moment in time I don't believe that there are actually any RCI Points ownerships there yet. Having no involvement or interest in RCI _*or*_ Points myself, I don't know how this status affects RCI Points folks trying to get into this facility in the near future. I have little doubt that most or all of the owners of prime fixed weeks there couldn't care less about the imminent arrival of RCI Points and would never even consider "converting". That said, this conversion to RCI Points Platinum might help the resale broker on site to more easily "move" HOA-owned weeks and "dog" weeks, since those low demand weeks will now have a Points value.


----------



## e.bram

Theo and myself agree on very little,but for the above comment, I] couldn't have put it better myself.


----------



## chriskre

chriskre said:


> Beach Club I in Ft. Myers is also a VRI preference resort.
> I used to trade in there with the preference.  Now it went to RCI points.



Theo, apparently they're active in a few other resorts because Beach Club I didn't used to be in RCI points, but this year I was able to do a 5 night reservation in RCI points, so someone converted their week and for that I'm grateful.


----------



## theo

chriskre said:


> <snip>...Beach Club I didn't used to be in RCI points, but this year I was able to do a 5 night reservation in RCI points, so someone converted their week and for that I'm grateful.



...This may not be a consequence of an actual, overt "owner conversion" if, for example, a HOA-owned (i.e., foreclosed) week was sold off by the facility's resale rep after being "repackaged" as a RCI Points ownership. 

I hear numbers in the $2k+ range for "points conversions". Frankly, it's hard for me to imagine many people choosing to "go to the hip" for $2k+ in this economy, to essentially "repurchase" what they already own, but I don't drink the RCI Kool Aid, so I may not have the "right" perspective on $2k+ "conversions" to RCI Points.

P.S. Having a fair amount of first hand experience with most (...maybe even all, I'm not really certain) of the timeshare facilities on Fort Myers Beach over several decades now, I'd venture to say that to the best of my knowledge the above two identified facilities are actually the only ones on FMB which are in "RCI Points" at this time --- with one of those two (specifically, CBC) only just now entering same.


----------



## JudyS

theo said:


> It's very kind of you to have undertaken the considerable effort to isolate and identify all those places.


Oh, it actually only took about 20 minutes. I cut-and-pasted all the resorts that showed up when I asked for Home Group availability. 



theo said:


> In specific regard to the resort highlighted in red above, I know for a fact that CBC has only very recently (within the past few weeks) announced that they are going into RCI Points Platinum. However, as of this moment in time I don't believe that there are actually any RCI Points ownerships there yet. Having no involvement or interest in RCI _*or*_ Points myself, I don't know how this status affects RCI Points folks trying to get into this facility in the near future. I have little doubt that most or all of the owners of prime fixed weeks there couldn't care less about the imminent arrival of RCI Points and would never even consider "converting". That said, this conversion to RCI Points Platinum might help the resale broker on site to more easily "move" HOA-owned weeks and "dog" weeks, since those low demand weeks will now have a Points value.


What I'm seeing at Caribbean Beach Club is a two-week period with continuous availability from late April 2013 to early May 2013. All of those dates fall into the VRI Home Group booking window, so they are currently only available to owners at VRI-managed RCI Points resorts. There is also a single night available in July 2012, which can be booked by any RCI Points member. 

All of the 77 resorts I posted had at least a little availability, or else they wouldn't have shown up in my search at all. The resorts with worst availability were Four Seasons-Pacifica (a small resort in SoCal),  Nob Hill Inn (in San Francisco), and La Boca Casa by the Ocean (Boca Raton, FL.) These resorts had only a single night each. Remember, though, this isn't like RCI Weeks where deposits show up at random times throughout the year. Availability in RCI Points opens up at on a specific day (13 months out for one's home week, 12 months out for one's home resort, 11 months out for one's home group, and 10 months for all other resorts). So, to really get a good idea of availability, one has to look right when the booking window opens. I plan to check the VRI resorts again in about six weeks, when summer weeks for 2013 become available.


----------



## JudyS

chriskre said:


> Beach Club I in Ft. Myers is also a VRI preference resort.
> I used to trade in there with the preference.  Now it went to RCI points.


Since it didn't show up in my search, my guess is that Beach Club I currently has no availability in RCI Points. 

Have you tried putting in a request for this resort with VRI*ety? That might be the best way to get a week there.


----------



## csxjohn

chriskre said:


> Beach Club I in Ft. Myers is also a VRI preference resort.
> I used to trade in there with the preference.  Now it went to RCI points.





JudyS said:


> Since it didn't show up in my search, my guess is that Beach Club I currently has no availability in RCI Points.
> 
> Have you tried putting in a request for this resort with VRI*ety? That might be the best way to get a week there.



There is one week available at this resort.  It's a 1 Br sleeps 6 starting Sept 29, 2012 through Oct 6, 2012.

This is available through VRI*ety Exchange.


----------



## chriskre

theo said:


> ...This may not be a consequence of an actual, overt "owner conversion" if, for example, a HOA-owned (i.e., foreclosed) week was sold off by the facility's resale rep after being "repackaged" as a RCI Points ownership.
> 
> I hear numbers in the $2k+ range for "points conversions". Frankly, it's hard for me to imagine many people choosing to "go to the hip" for $2k+ in this economy, to essentially "repurchase" what they already own, but I don't drink the RCI Kool Aid, so I may not have the "right" perspective on $2k+ "conversions" to RCI Points.
> 
> P.S. Having a fair amount of first hand experience with most (...maybe even all, I'm not really certain) of the timeshare facilities on Fort Myers Beach over several decades now, I'd venture to say that to the best of my knowledge the above two identified facilities are actually the only ones on FMB which are in "RCI Points" at this time --- with one of those two (specifically, CBC) only just now entering same.



Theo, you'd be surprised what the unsuspecting public will do.  They get frustrated with not knowing how to trade and get convinced by the sales people that points is the solution so they pony up and convert.  I know a few friends who did just that.   



JudyS said:


> Since it didn't show up in my search, my guess is that Beach Club I currently has no availability in RCI Points.
> 
> Have you tried putting in a request for this resort with VRI*ety? That might be the best way to get a week there.



I actually have a 5 night ressie there for August already this year but I'll be looking for it next year for sure.  I don't own my VRI resort anymore so I don't have home preference anymore.  I have seen it in TPI for rent though and will probably go that route if I want it and can't get it in RCI.  It's one of my favorites on the west coast.  



csxjohn said:


> There is one week available at this resort.  It's a 1 Br sleeps 6 starting Sept 29, 2012 through Oct 6, 2012.
> 
> This is available through VRI*ety Exchange.



I'd have to trade in thru Trading Places since I no longer own VRI anymore.


----------



## theo

*Interesting...*



JudyS said:


> What I'm seeing at Caribbean Beach Club is a two-week period with continuous availability from late April 2013 to early May 2013. All of those dates fall into the VRI Home Group booking window, so they are currently only available to owners at VRI-managed RCI Points resorts. There is also a single night available in July 2012, which can be booked by any RCI Points member.



I've long owned a fixed week at CBC, but don't know any more about the adoption of RCI Points at CBC beyond the fact that RCI Points has been announced / introduced there only within the past few weeks.

Accordingly, I have to assume that if multiple weeks are already showing up as being "available" to RCI Points, those weeks must necessarily be HOA-owned weeks, since the RCI Points program at CBC is simply too new for any voluntary "owner conversions to RCI Points" to have possibily been completed there yet.

As I think about this more, it makes financial sense for the resort to "rebrand" and "repackage" HOA-owned weeks into RCI Points, thereby creating "value added" to otherwise low demand weeks, now lying dormant and available (and not paying any maintenance fees until resold again). Any future "owner conversions to RCI Points" will just be "gravy" money for resort coffers (...and presumably for the resale broker's wallet too).


----------



## csxjohn

chriskre said:


> I'd have to trade in thru Trading Places since I no longer own VRI anymore.



 I'll send you a PM.


----------



## theo

inadvertent duplicate post voluntarily deleted...


----------



## e.bram

Theo:
If the HOA weeks are rebranded thru RCI Points, how are financial accomodiations handled?
How are they disclosed to the HOA members?


----------



## timeos2

The Points based ownerships pay the same weekly fees unless a different plan has been agreed to by the resort/Board.


----------



## dlapof

JimS said:


> If you own at a VRI points resort, how many resorts are in your home group? I am thinking of adding a VRI resort to my points portfolio. I am familiar with Daily Management's Group and was curious if VRI offers a similar number of resorts. Any VRI RCI point owners out there?



We just signed up and it looks like 41 in the VI home group


----------



## JimS

*if you alos have other RCI points*

is the VRI goup 11 month preference period limited to only the RCI points assigned to the VRI resort? For examply, let's say I have 40000 points not in the VRI Home Group and 40000 points from a VRI resort which gives me the 11 month reservation preference for a VRI reservation. Do I have 80000 points available to make VRI home group reservation during the preference period or do I only have the 40000 through the VRI resort


----------



## ampaholic

JimS said:


> is the VRI goup 11 month preference period limited to only the RCI points assigned to the VRI resort? For examply, let's say I have 40000 points not in the VRI Home Group and 40000 points from a VRI resort which gives me the 11 month reservation preference for a VRI reservation. Do I have 80000 points available to make VRI home group reservation during the preference period or do I only have the 40000 through the VRI resort



I am sure you can use the entire 80K for a home group reservation. I had a Fox hills worth 56K and I made a 60K reservation last year using other points from other RCI Points resorts I owned to fill in the 4k.

Point is points to RCI (so far).


----------



## JudyS

e.bram said:


> JudyS:
> Do you know what VRI/RCI points inventory(prime) is in Cape Cod? I don't!
> All I get is double talk when I ask at the presentation.





JimS said:


> I am beginiing to think not many VRI managed units at primetime and prime location are in points. Just signed up for Vriety exchange and that appears to be a better option if I decide to exchange and not use my VRI managed weeks. No need to add a VRI RCI points week at this stage. Thanks to everyone!



Last summer, this thread was discussing whether the Home Resort booking Window in RCI Points provided any valuable benefits. I said that, at least for VRI-managed weeks, it did. Other here were skeptical. 

I said I was going to check to see what prime summer weeks were available to me using the VRI Home Group priority in RCI Points. Well, I did some checking, but then I forgot to post here. The information is still valid because it provides information on whether prime VRI-managed weeks get deposited into RCI Points, so I am posting it now. 

I looked for July 4th weeks right at the beginning of the Home Group booking window. I didn't check all VRI locations, just some that I figured were desirable for July 4th. 

It’s pretty amazing how easy some of these resorts are to get through RCI Points with the VRI Home Group, and how hard they are otherwise. For example, I own a floating high season week at San Clemente Inn (not converted to RCI Points), and I’ve never been able to book a July 4th week with my ownership. For owners to book July 4th at San Clemente Inn, they have to show up in person at  the resort office  at 5 am exactly one year ahead of check-in. A few years ago, a fist-fight broke out between the people in line trying to book July 4th! But with my VRI Home Group privileges, I can easily book July 4th at San Clemente Inn online using RCI Points. The number of points required is ridiculously low, too – 21,000 points! Figuring a penny per RCI point in MFs, plus RCI’s $159 an exchange fee (or whatever it’s up to now), a week booked at San Clemente Inn through RCI Points costs less than $400. This is considerably less than the San Clemente Inn’s annual fees, which are about $650 per week. If you want to stay at San Clemente Inn, it seems like RCI Points is the way to go. 

I should point out that some, maybe many, of these weeks eventually became available to the general RCI Points membership when the 30-day VRI priority window expired. I don't know how many of these weeks were still around when booking opened for the general RCI Points membership. Still, this list makes clear that VRI has a lot of prime summer weeks available through Points -- it's not all dog weeks as some others have speculated. And, people who own RCI Points at a VRI-managed resort do get first crack at these weeks. So, I feel the VRI Home Group booking window is quite valuable. really don’t understand why RCI Points Home Group priority doesn’t get more attention on TUG, especially for VRI resorts. 

*VRI Home Group Availability for July 4th week, 2013 [NOTE: This is availability as of late July, 2012, when the Home Group booking window opened] *

SOUTHERN CALIFORNIA 

Winners Circle Beach and Tennis Resort  (#0422)
Solana Beach,  CA  92075,  USA     

Gaslamp Plaza Suites  (#3032)
San Diego,  CA  92101,  USA     

San Clemente Inn  (#0511)
San Clemente,  CA  92672,  USA     

Four Seasons-Pacifica  (#0340) San Clemente,  CA  92672,  USA 


NEW ENGLAND – MASSACHUSETTS/CAPE COD

The Cove at Yarmouth  (#1968)
West Yarmouth,  MA  02673,  USA     

Holly Tree Resort  (#A964)
West Yarmouth,  MA  02673,  USA     

Riverview Resort Condominium  (#4969)
South Yarmouth,  MA  02664,  USA     

Cape Cod Holiday Estates  (#0847)
Mashpee,  MA  02649,  USA     

Sea Mist Resort  (#1028)
Mashpee,  MA  02649,  USA     

Cape Winds Resort  (#6056)
Hyannis,  MA  02601,  USA     

The Edgewater Beach Resort  (#1877)
Dennis Port,  MA  02639,  USA     

Brewster Green  (#0760)
Brewster,  MA  02631,  USA   

InnSeason Resorts Surfside  (#C313)
Falmouth,  MA  02536,  USA     

InnSeason Resorts Captain's Quarters  (#C311)
Falmouth,  MA  02540,  USA     


NEW ENGLAND – OTHER

Innseason Resorts The Falls at Ogunquit  (#C309)
Ogunquit,  ME  03907,  USA     

Oceancliff I & II  (#0408)
Newport,  RI  02840,  USA     

InnSeason Resorts Pollard Brook  (#C314)
Lincoln,  NH  03251,  USA     

Village of Loon Mountain Lodges  (#5876)
Lincoln,  NH  03251,  USA     
03-Sep-2012 - 30-Jun-2013 

Village of Loon Mountain Condos  (#0031)
Lincoln,  NH  03251,  USA     

InnSeason Resorts Mountainview  (#C310)
Jackman,  ME  04965,  USA     
Check-In Date Range 


OREGON

Whispering Woods II  (#3279)
Welches,  OR  97067,  USA     

Whispering Woods  (#1711)
Welches,  OR  97067,  USA     

HILTON HEAD

Players Club  (#0790) Hilton Head Island,  SC  29938,  USA


FLORIDA (Lehigh Acres also available for July 4th) 

Coral Reef Beach Resort  (#0744)
St. Pete Beach,  FL  33706,  USA     

Landmark Holiday Beach Resort  (#0728)
Panama City Beach,  FL  32413,  USA     

Caribbean Beach Club  (#0224)
Fort Myers Beach,  FL  33931,  USA     

Fort Lauderdale Beach Resort  (#2121)
Fort Lauderdale,  FL  33304,  USA     

Discovery Beach Resort  (#2285)
Cocoa Beach,  FL  32931,  USA     

The Resort on Cocoa Beach  (#4967)
Cocoa Beach,  FL  32931,  USA     



If I get a chance, in a few weeks when the  Home Group booking window opens for next Christmas/New Year's, I will check availability at VRI ski resorts and other popular winter destinations.


----------



## JudyS

*Some nice VRI inventory in RCI Points for Christmas/ New Year*

I went and checked RCI Points for VRI Home Group availability for next Christmas and New Year's. I found a lot of nice ski resorts and some other desirable resorts, too. I have posted details on the Sightings Board.


----------

